# Teenage hairdos



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This young fellow is a juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron. He lost his Mom & Dad and was abondoned on the lake shore starving to death and getting ready to become cayote food. But he's OK now - a couple weeks of good food and some fishing lessons and he will be good to go.

NAB 

Got fish?










And what is it about teenagers and wild hairdos anyway?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fabulous pictures!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Wow! wouldn't want to mess with that guy. He dosn't look real happy. Are you sure he's getting enough food?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL! The first picture looks like Don King the fight promoter!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL,he is the cutest little guy.

Looks kinda like I do when I look in the mirror!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He looks like quite a character..   

I'm glad he is feeling better. 

Thanks for sharing, the pics gave me a good laugh.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lol....he looks like a demanding little fellow..


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Bless his little heart. I'm sure glad he is in your hands.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

...Is it sad that I know some people who look like that?  LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photo! That guy looks like he could eat a REALLY large fish whole!!!


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

haha I have six of those here at the center I work at. I love them  ALWAYS hungry! Lol!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Little Don King is sure a cutie. That first picture especially is really amazing. You need to submit it to some photo contests! Of course all your pictures are win-worthy.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Thought he was gonna get me! Strange looking . . .but cute too.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Fishing lessons*

In case anyone would like to know the way you teach these guys to fish is with a kids wading pool from Walmart. You fill the bottom of the wading pool with about 2-3 inches of sand and then fill it with about 7-8 inches of water. Then you put in the minnows. The way these guys feed is by getting in the shallow water and putting their feet in the sand, then he will wiggle those long green toes around in the sand so they appear to be little green worms to the minnows. As soon as the minnows go for one of his toes he goes for the minnow - chomp! Breakfast is served.

NAB 

Lookit them toes.










The last thing a minnow sees.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well you know, you will have to take pics of that!, how fun, would love to beable to sit and watch that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Marvelous photos, Nab! Thank you! We have lots of Black Crowned Night Herons at the duck pond, and it is fascinating to watch them fish.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

How is the little tyke doing with his fishing lessons? I would also like to watch his lesson. Those expressions are priceless.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

*Coolness!*

KEEP 'EM FLYING nabisho!  I'm glad to know this little cutie is going to get a second shot at a wild life! THANKS TO YOU!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*aah*



MaryOfExeter said:


> ...Is it sad that I know some people who look like that?  LOL



Yes me to, that looked like my wife when I brought home SRHA5480 lol. Keep the pics coming I would love to watch it growing up.


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

nabisho said:


> This young fellow is a juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron. He lost his Mom & Dad and was abondoned on the lake shore starving to death and getting ready to become cayote food. But he's OK now - a couple weeks of good food and some fishing lessons and he will be good to go.
> 
> NAB
> 
> ...


first one looks pissed!! probably cause there is no fish lol


----------

